# drinks alot of water



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

4 month gsd drinks alot of water like crazy. i told my vet he said its normal. is it ?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Not necessarily. Do you live in a warm climate? What does your puppy eat?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My GSD does this when his stomach is upset, but it can be signs of other things too. 

Kibble is very dry, some dogs will drink a lot of water with kibble. 

In any event, if there is a lot of water being consumed, be sure that there is no excessive playing or running and jumping after drinking. For example, during a training session, then drinking a lot of water, and then practicing fast recalls - that can be a risk factor for bloat.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Did this happen suddenly or was your pup always like this? If you are really worried, you could request blood panels for thyroid and kidneys, ect. 

Mine all drink a lot of water, but they're much older, and they run and play alot.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello, My pup as well around 3 or 5 months started drinking tones of water, I thought something was wrong with him, but he is perfectly fine. Just be sure to ask the vet and he will let you know. Do some blood tests if you have doubts. Some dogs just drink more than others....


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

I forgot to add.... I live in southern ontario, in the summer we have a lot of humidity and in the winter everything is really dry we also feed Taste Of the Wild..... No matter what food he has eaten he still drinks a lot.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

i live in vancouver. he is on blue buffalo and i think his stomach is upset, if he poops twice it would be solid but next time is like liqiud.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady always drank a lot of water and No problems with him and he is almost 5.
Just keep an eye on your pup


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cash has always drank waaay more water than Rocky. I don't know why but I've never had any problems.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Mine has days where she drinks like mad, mostly when she's playing and panting a lot. 

What color is her pee? Is it straw color or is it clear? 

We just lost a dog to kidney failure in December and he drank TONS... he was like that when we got him from a friend. Drank and drank.. never saw a dog drink like that, and was only a beagle. We had no idea that there as anything wrong w/ it or him. He peed tons too. I always said it was like walking Austin Powers. Sometimes he'd pee for a few min at a time. Keep in mind, again... beagle! His pee was always clear, never had a smell and never burned the grass like concentrated urine would.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

is he drinking a lot at once or a lotof small amounts throughout the day?


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

What is "a lot"? Do you know exactly how much he drinks?

~Kristin


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

My shepherd drinks probably twice as much in a day as my golden, but she is also more active.

I do have to ask though - do you use a water softener? I have to get my water for the dogs from the outside tap. When Skye drinks the softened water it must be salty to her - she is constantly at the water bowl


----------



## doggal (Jan 29, 2010)

To the posters with the puppies that drink a lot, have you noticed they urinate a lot too?
I'm going to post a separate thread, but my 11 week old has started drinking quite a bit and she had a urinalysis done this week. Nothing dramatic showed up except for dilute urine, which she seems to have midday; other times it's normal color. The vet said she's not diabetic and it could be just due to youth, but also may indicate something metabolic. She is an extremely active dog too so that could account for more thirst.
But of course, what goes in must come out and she's had some accidents in the house despite my taking her out quite a bit. I have never had a puppy go this much and I'm concerned.
How common are kidney disorders in puppies? I read where kidney problems do tend to show up more in this breed.


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey guys did we ever get some final answers to these? My puppy today is 4 months 5 days and over the past 3 days he has just be sucking down water. Saturday he probably went through 10-12 cups of water and im not talking about measuring cups I'm referring to like an 8 oz glass or so size. He is also sleeping alot . . . I dont know if he was just worn out from being outside with me as I washed my truck, then outside at a friends house today for about 2 hours or what but I have puppy anxiety lol.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think there is one answer. One dog might drink when their stomach is upset, while another is drinking because of a uti, and yet another one might have kidney problems. If your pup is acting differently, it's always advised to bring them in and get bloodwork and urinalysis done.


----------

